# Blue Dodge



## JRE313 (Jan 29, 2012)

Check it out!!


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 30, 2012)

Picture seems a bit blurry and I think the blue is to dominant. Its almost like those pictures where they use selective color and choose one color and the rest is gray scale. Sorry dude but not to crazy about this one.

What I would like to say is that I think the front tire and chrome wheel is the best looking part of the picture.


----------

